# Monster-Sized, Model Diesel Engine



## BronxFigs (May 1, 2013)

You-Tube:  " Diesel Model Engine 12 CC, Big! "....sorry, I don't know how to link this video to this subject.

Are there any plans for a diesel this large?  Some vintage-looking diesel about 10CC-15CCs?

Can I super-size, a side-port diesel like the Nova-1 to approximate the proportions of the above engine?  Enlarge the plans on a photocopier, and take measurements off enlarged plans...make adjustments for port areas, and beef up some parts (con-rod).  Sounds simple, and it ain't...but, can it be done?  Not interested in a high revving engine, just, a running engine.

Just asking.

Frank


----------



## Jasonb (May 1, 2013)

Model Engineeer are currently serialising a Lister 6/1 Diesel thats 20cc nice and slow reving all the drawings are in the article and its a true diesel with injector etc.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXzqGHn0CDY[/ame]



J


----------



## Billitmotors (May 6, 2015)

G'day Bronxfigs
I just found your thread.
Strictly IC magazine put out a set of drawings for a large diesel called the Double Dyno which works out at about 1 cubic inch capacity.
There are a couple of mistakes on the drawings but the engine runs really well .
Mine swings a 20" x 6" propeller happily and once warmed up will start 1st of second flick. You do need to use 2 fingers to flick start it though as the compression is strong.
 Rob.


----------



## BronxFigs (May 7, 2015)

Thanks Rob, for adding some information.  I do have the Stricktly IC drawings for the Ted Maciag-Double Dyno.  

Jason B.  Thanks, and I have been in touch with the gent who is selling the castings.


Frank


----------



## Billitmotors (May 8, 2015)

G'day Bronxfigs
I didn't know you could buy castings I made mine from solid barstock.
If you make it, be careful the drawings show two transfer passages one at the front and another at the back adjacent to the intake port. The one at the back shouldn't be there the intake tube should only open to the intake port in the cylinder liner.
Also the bore diameter in the intake tube is far to big I will measure mine and let you know what size I made it to get it to run properly.
Once built this is a magnificent engine and is a great demonstration piece.
Rob.


----------

